# Beefheart



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well i cant find beefheart any where in WA to save my life.. i was wondering if anyone would be willing to buy me some beefheart and ship it to me.. ill cover all expenses... thanks let me know


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Would probably work if it was packaged with some dry ice.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

hey man, PM me and I will help you out if you still need someone to!!


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Go to any local supermarket and ask the meat cutter to get some beefheart. The butcher told me that if they were asked for it they would order more of it. Don't know if you have Safeway out there or not but any top supermarket would do.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

k thaanks


----------



## BADGUYNY (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you have Western Beef supermarkets in WA?..here in NY they have them and they carry beefheart the biggest ones I've ever seen.....I bought it and cut off all the fat and sliced it up nice and thick...


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would imagine any buthershop or grocery store could get you some if you asked.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah found sum at a grocery store.. they were sold out last time i went.. thanks for all the replies


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I got the perfect remedy ....

See here ...
http://www.fishdigbeefheart.com/


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks. craig.. i may order from them up the road once i get enough money to order a grip load of beefheart.. i just dont see it worth it ordering a pound from them cause of the shipping.. but i will order from them in the future


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

most lfs have beefheart cubes in the freezer 
ask them to order you some


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

omg that is one nice sig


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> omg that is one nice sig
> [snapback]838943[/snapback]​










its that slammin chick from the movie boat trip 
just saw it the other day







friggin funny as hell


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

doode thats whats her name from Rush Hour 2 , very Fine


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah her name is mrs.33truballa33..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

View attachment 43902




MR HARLEY said:


> doode thats whats her name from Rush Hour 2 , very Fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit rosylan sanchez


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Who cares what her first name is


----------

